# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to EA Origin



## Ysquanir (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

when I try to go online on Origin I get the following error: "NOT CONNECTED TO ORIGIN. Unable to connect. Please check your internet connection, or try again later if the problem persists"

The first time I got this error was two weeks ago. The funny thing is that it only happens when I'm connected to the internet via my home DSL link; when I use my 3G USB dongle it works fine.

I also noticed that the network tray icon has an exclamation mark in yellow triangle over it, and when I point at it, it says: "Vigor 2700 (*router name*), No access to the internet" (Note: This is translated from Slovak, the wording in English versions of Windows may differ. Thought I'd mention this in case there can be different types of error like this). I noticed this the day when I couldn't connect to Origin for the first time and I'm fairly sure it wasn't happening before that. The thing is that I DO have access to the internet, I'm typing this while connected via that router. Everything, but Origin, is working.

Have you guys got any idea what I could do? I want to try everything possible on my end before pestering my ISP (they have been increasing internet speeds around that time, so they could have messed something up on their end).

I'm looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Ysquanir (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to EA Origin*

One Windows reinstall and several hours of tinkering with Windows updates later I found out that the problem was caused by... Avast?!

Once I knew this and did a search for "avast ea origin" quite a few results came up, even with some solutions. I don't plan on using any of them, though, I didn't like Avast that much anyway, so I'm going to replace it with something else (Thinking of Microsoft Security Essentials, would you recommend it or should I get something else?).

Hopefully this will help someone, so that they won't have to waste as much time as I have


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back with your solution.

https://help.ea.com/article/programs-that-may-cause-conflicts-with-origin

MSE would be a good replacement, or the free version of Avira.


----------

